
Google's Eric Schmidt: 'The math is that the American economy is doing well' - nzp
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/10/eric-schmidt-of-alphabet-discusses-artificial-intelligence-at-dealbook-conference.html
======
nzp
The highlight, quote:

“Another high priority for the incoming government should be cybersecurity,
Schmidt said. He said disclosures from WikiLeaks and insiders like former NSA
analyst Edward Snowden will become ever easier.

"An obvious thing that the next president should do is have a division that
audits the security of the data of our citizens," Schmidt said.”

You complained about Thiel, but here we are, just two days in and we have
Schmidt, one of the top Clinton people, already recommending his services to
Trump's administration in suppressing whistleblowers. A nice game of spot the
fascist we have here.

